# Dx Code -cultures grew Staph aureus



## Gemini18 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi -

I'm not sure if anyone posted this question before -  I need help with a dx code.

The dx is:

Bacteremia, persistent
Sepsis
Abd pain

Labs - gram-positive cocci in clusters.  Followup previous cultures grew Staph aureus.

Am I correct to code - 790.7, 038.12, 995.91 and 789.00?


----------



## matkins (Mar 13, 2009)

I would not code the bacteremia - this is a term indicating only a presence of bacteria in the blood, whereas septicemia indicates infection due to presence of bacteria in the blood. Under the exclusion notes for code 790.7, septicemia is excluded from this code. 

I would code 038.12 (I see you have the lab findings on the organism, but I would only use after querying the physician to confirm findings, otherwise code 038.9), 995.91, and 789.00.

Hope this helps!

M. Atkins, CPC, CCS-P


----------

